# paper corner bead



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

IIs there an easy way to put on corner bead? some kind of applicater,i been useing a knife,it seems to be a little time consuming,i"m thinking there is something you can put something on the end of the tube for appling mud before putting on bead?
​


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

i am talking about paper corner not the steel junk!


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Look at the pictures dodo or maybe even read the literature. There is a roller that your supposed to use to put the bead on.


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

you don't need to carry a roller around if you push hard!!! with a knife!!!! anyway i'm talking before you put corner on wall, i know you can run it through a box ,anyone try the box?I hear thy do not last


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

may be rockdaddy is a newbie!!!I should be a little kinder!!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

tvo said:


> IIs there an easy way to put on corner bead? some kind of applicater,i been useing a knife,it seems to be a little time consuming,i"m thinking there is something you can put something on the end of the tube for appling mud before putting on bead?
> ​


 
I have used a 3" or 4" paint roller to put the mud on the corner first. But they do make a angle tool for the tube. Allwall.com might have it.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't like the applicator, I find it to strenuis, even filling the applicator wears on me. I also find the roller a pain in the ass.Fill the app set down,get roller use set down, then wipe excess mud. For the houses I do I also straighten bead so a roller sucks for fixing. Cookie cutter homes two guys probably ok. I prefer bead box "effortless". Slide through the box, slap on wall push to wall and wipe. 1000' of stand up is easy in a day. I'll say you will use more mud but no blisters. My box has 4 years on it and very little wear very durable http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Corner_Bead_Hoppers.php


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Agreed with mudslingercor there's no other way better. If you don't have a hopper then make one.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

If I have a lot of bead then hopper is great but If you only have a few bead then the roller is good. I know sometime I will tape with a paint roller. It makes it easy.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

is this seriously a discussion? wow....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

look for a multi-use hopper that may help.


----------

